# Ähnlich einem Mobile waren die schlanken Schiffchen an Metallstäben angebracht.



## Emmanuel27

[Ähnlich einem Mobile waren die schlanken Schiffchen an Metallstäben angebracht.]
Hola a todos nuevamente. ¿Alguien me podría ayudar con la frase de arriba?
Yo diría: " Los barquitos de madera me recordaban a un móvil para bebé colocado con barras de metal...."
Danke im voraus.


----------



## anahiseri

en ningún sitio dice que sea para bebé. 
más bien, colocado *en *barras de metal
Y sobre todo: lo que está colocado en barras son los barcos, no el móvil.


----------



## Peterdg

Y, ¿de dónde viene la madera?


----------



## anahiseri

Si pones en Google
Mobile Dekoration
(para que no vaya a los teléfonos) y pones "imágenes" ves cómo son los objetos estos.


----------



## anahiseri

¡Buena pregunta, Peterdog!


----------



## Emmanuel27

Perdón...trasgiversé las ideas en mi cabeza de lo que viene antes a esta frase... 
Más bien la frase sería: Los barquitos delgaditos hacian recordar a un móvil colocado en barras de metal."
Lo de madera viene de una frase anterior "Holzschiffchen".


----------



## Emmanuel27

Ya lo busqué en Google. Gracias anahiseri 
Pero igual se traduce como móvil? No sería un poco confuso?


----------



## Emmanuel27

"Similar a un móvil colgante, los barquitos estaban colocados en barras de metal."


----------

